
Grail, a web browser written in Python (1996) - jkldotio
http://grail.sourceforge.net/info/papers/restofus.html
======
jkldotio
Some extra links.

Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grail_%28web_browser%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grail_%28web_browser%29)

Code on Github:
[https://github.com/mdoege/grailbrowser](https://github.com/mdoege/grailbrowser)

CNRI on Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corporation_for_National_Resea...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corporation_for_National_Research_Initiatives)

CNRI about page:
[http://www.cnri.reston.va.us/about_cnri.html](http://www.cnri.reston.va.us/about_cnri.html)

~~~
jonjacky
Trail, a recently enhanced version:
[https://github.com/mdoege/Trail](https://github.com/mdoege/Trail)

~~~
jkldotio
Didn't notice that in my search, thanks!

